# Rockets Top 5 Power Rankings! NBA.com



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

1 Dallas (1) 29-8 The Mavs are 21-3 this season when Josh Howard scores at least 15 points, as he has for the last 16 straight games. 

2 Phoenix (2) 26-8 With Yao likely shelved until after the All-Star Game, could Amare get the starting nod? His 17.6 ppg ranks second behind Yao among all West centers. 

3 Utah (3) 24-11 Jazz is 4-0 at home and 7-5 on the road in back-to-back sets. Utah plays every Friday and Saturday the rest of this month -- two at home, four roadies. 

4 San Antonio (4) 26-11 The Spurs and Boston are the only teams with a better record on the road than at home. San Antonio welcomes the Wizards and Lakers this week. 

5 * Houston (9) 23-13 Raise your hand if you really believed the Rockets would go 7-2 since Yao went down … Anybody? *


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I do! (Raising my hand sky high.)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

what was my prediction in that one thread? 14-0? I was damn serious, and damn close so far.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I know I didn't, but I didn't know Tmac would come back right when Yao was hurt....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah it seems i am a pessimist


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

```
Yeah it seems i am a pessimist
```
You and me both hroz. All five power teams are from the West and two are from our division.

Gut check over the next 9 games. It sucks that we have to travel for the next three games with Dallas being the last game before we go home. Then we get home and have to face Phoenix.

We could really use a blowout in Denver but, I don't see it with AI in that lineup. When does Melo get back?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> ```
> Yeah it seems i am a pessimist
> ```
> You and me both hroz. All five power teams are from the West and two are from our division.
> ...



i think it could be this one or the other one this month but its one of those games....


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok well raise you hand if you believed Mutombo would be averaging 14+rpg in his last 8 games as a starter. Anybody???

I'm loving the success we are having now, but I really want to see this team win with all the pieces in place - ie. the role guys playing well WITH YAO!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Guys are hitting the nail on alot of comments I read...WITH YAO!? We should be "ALL WORLD" when he comes back...lol No way I thought Mt. would be pulling 14rbs a night, hell no! What about his minutes? Every since Sea. he's been doing 25 strong! How about the top 3 teams in the "L" are from Tx. hey, I like that little bonus


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Those top 4 are the ones to catch cant wait for the retrn of Yao.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

hroz said:


> Those top 4 are the ones to catch cant wait for the retrn of Yao.


i think we are at the level of utah right now if not better and it is astonishing to see how much more dominant the west is over the east, we would be winning the east wioth our record


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Just when we thought it was over(when Yao Ming went down) we are #5 of the power ranking. We could have won all our games.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/powerRankings

we #3 on Foxsports.com! I was happy w/ #5, but #3 in the "L" is even better!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I dont think we are a top3 team yet...............

Fox is wrong but to be fair we are closing in on the big 4.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Shut up all of you. We owned Denver, and now, let's move on even higher.


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice to see they are getting some reconition for once, We are firstin the League with D yet Waltons still you take San An, over ours. Doesnt make any sence


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rush said:


> Nice to see they are getting some reconition for once, We are firstin the League with D yet Waltons still you take San An, over ours. Doesnt make any sence


Spurs in my opinion have the second best to ours.

But I was more surprised by the Suns comment
Like seriously the Suns????????


----------



## Rush (Jan 11, 2007)

I know the other guys where like, huh??


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

On espn.com Rockets are Ranked 3rd! 
1. Dallas
2. Phoenix
3. *HOUSTON* :yay: 

Finally Espn is giving Rockets some recognition!!!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/powerranking?season=2007&week=11


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

what happens when we beat Dallas tommorrow?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Jazz

Make that 12-12 since its 12-1 start and three 50-point games surrendered: Redd, Kobe and now Ray Allen. Hence Utah finally loses its longstanding top-five status.

That sorta stat says Jazz could be fighting for a playoff position. Especially considering they have had no major injuries to speak of.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> what happens when we beat Dallas tommorrow?


We are number one?! *knocks on wood*


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> what happens when we beat Dallas tommorrow?


Even if we beat both the Mavs & Suns we would still be 3rd those two are 5Ls ahead of us. It wouldnt bring us close to their ranking.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*When T-Mac isn't scoring 30-plus a night (like he's done in seven of his last nine games), he's made up for it by handing out 10-plus assists (like he did in those two off games). Meanwhile, Houston has won nine of its last ten games.* -foxsports PowerRankings for this week


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We should never have been put in at 3rd it made us a target. Spurs above us we are tied with the Lakers right now. Maybe even just below.


----------

